# Quick change tool post



## dogman1313 (Sep 16, 2014)

I just got me a 1991 Shop-task 1720 xm & its in great shape. I'm looking for a quick change tool post setup. Does anyone know which one will fit this machine.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## Rbeckett (Sep 17, 2014)

I would give Chris at Little Machine Shop a call or email and see if he knows.  Some of the older machines, especially some 3-N-1's require a special stud in the cross slide to properly adapt one to the machine.  Failure to use the correct stud will create chatter and vibration and you will never get a decent surface finish or hold any specs very consistently.  Hope this helps.

Bob


----------



## SEK_22Hornet (Sep 17, 2014)

I think Shoptask is still in business as ShopMaster - you might contact them and see if they can help you out.


----------



## tweinke (Sep 17, 2014)

Yes they are still around, shopmasterusa.com. Seem to remember AXA as being a good size.


----------



## kd4gij (Sep 17, 2014)

What? New machine and no pics!:nono:


----------



## dogman1313 (Sep 21, 2014)

kd4gij said:


> What? New machine and no pics!:nono:


Here are some pics. It came with a bench grinder, tool post, mill vise, 6-de-burr tools, 40, taps, bunch of drill bits, live center, tailstock chuck, 4 jaw chuck, Starret mic, & caliper, 3 jaw chuck. I have to replace 3 dried out belts, but I've already made a part for my 1950 craftsman drill press.


----------



## Falcon67 (Sep 21, 2014)

Agree - that looks in the "9x20" class of machines, so an AXA/Phase II/etc should fit well.  I would join the 9x20 group at Yahoo because there are many details on 9x20 lathe modifications that would probably translate to that machine.  Including adding on a QCTP.


----------



## dogman1313 (Sep 22, 2014)

Falcon67 said:


> Agree - that looks in the "9x20" class of machines, so an AXA/Phase II/etc should fit well.  I would join the 9x20 group at Yahoo because there are many details on 9x20 lathe modifications that would probably translate to that machine.  Including adding on a QCTP.


Thanks for the reply, do you have a like to that group/ Or how do you find the group? I thought yahoo groups disbanded years ago.


----------



## Falcon67 (Sep 22, 2014)

https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/9x20Lathe/conversations/messages


----------



## dogman1313 (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks, I joined the group along with Practical Machinist. Hopefully these will help. Any other suggestions would be appreciated.


----------

